# Vicious cycle of being broke



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired. 

I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.

Ugh.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

$350 for a cat! Put it down and relieve some stress!


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> $350 for a cat! Put it down and relieve some stress!


While I understand your logic, it's not always as easy as that. Many people who have never had pets don't understand just how much they become part of the family. There are also children to consider. How does one explain to them that a beloved companion needs to be put down simply because there's not enough money?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> While I understand your logic, it's not always as easy as that. Many people who have never had pets don't understand just how much they become part of the family. There are also children to consider...


Thanks for the reminder! Put down the kids too. Do you know how much money those little disease vectors cost?


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Pawn something and then pay it back before a month?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


So sorry for your misfortune.

I heard Jackson Hewitt is offering loans against upcoming tax refunds...that might help you for Christmas and get you back on the road.

You can try craigslist to sell stuff (yard sale) etc.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Whatever you do, DON'T TAKE A PAYDAY LOAN... they will make you even MORE broke.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> $350 for a cat! Put it down and relieve some stress!


 I have animals and kids. I warn them when we get the pet, that we will NOT be paying large vet bills and will have to put the animal down. My kids come first and I'm not robbing them for a pet. I had a vet try to get me for $1500-$3500 for emergency kidney stone removal. I took the dog home and put lemonade in his water bowl. He passed the stone the next day.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

d0n said:


> Pawn something and then pay it back before a month?


The interest is high but the money you make on the weekend should well cover it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

All this and uber wants to save you money for retirement .


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

My solution is just not driving for now. Thanks for the support and kind words.

I think my hooker days are past me, but maybe I could get into drug dealing?

(JOKING for those of you who don't get my humor.)


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

MR5STAR said:


> $350 for a cat! Put it down and relieve some stress!


Hey!!!

How about we (cats) put you down.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

There is no question I would do anything for my cats. As long as they aren't terminally ill or have an injury that will ruin their lives, I'm not going to put them down. They are companions. 

Someone who doesn't understand shouldn't have pets. In fact, I don't understand why someone who feels that animals are dispensable would even have a pet.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

kabibe said:


> Someone who doesn't understand shouldn't have pets. In fact, I don't understand why someone who feels that animals are dispensable would even have a pet.


I didn't tell you what to do in a preachy manner. I only stated how sharply I draw the line. I could just as easily say "I don't understand why someone who feels they can make their kids suffer while they blow money on animals would even have kids:.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I didn't tell you what to do in a preachy manner. I only stated how sharply I draw the line. I could just as easily say "I don't understand why someone who feels they can make their kids suffer while they blow money on animals would even have kids:.


Pretty presumptuous of you, besides being insulting. My comment was not directed at only you, but to anyone who sees companion animals as disposable.

But please, tell me more how being responsible for all creatures in my care amounts to me making "my kids suffer." I find your theories of child rearing and pet ownership to be intriguing. You sound like quite the expert on both.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How about we (cats) put you down.


I for one am for that. If you can't pull your own weight in this country and have to depend on constant gov't assistance then down you go. It's called "DEAD WEIGHT" for a reason. Just like lions on the hunt, if one lioness can't keep up then she migrates away from the pride to go die. Survival of the fittest.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

How did this go from venting to flaming so quickly. we are a malcontent lot!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Pretty presumptuous of you, besides being insulting. My comment was not directed at only you, but to anyone who sees companion animals as disposable.


Haven't spent too much time on a farm then. Better not get to friendly with Betsy the baby calf, because tonight's dinner is veal cutlets.
In Asia, the word dog or cat usually follows the phrase "What's for dinner?".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> How did this go from venting to flaming so quickly. we are a malcontent lot!


We're practicing for "The Trump Years".


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I for one am for that. If you can't pull your own weight in this country and have to depend on constant gov't assistance then down you go. It's called "DEAD WEIGHT" for a reason. Just like lions on the hunt, if one lioness can't keep up then she migrates away from the pride to go die. Survival of the fittest.


 LOL, you talk about "calming down" and then say something far more offensive?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> LOL, you talk about "calming down" and then say something far more offensive?


Me? Talk about calming down? You definitely have the wrong UDT member. I'm fired up 24/7. I sleep with one eye open and a fully loaded 10" upper tactical M-4 within arms reach.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> We're practicing for "The Trump Years".


And here I was getting ready to pull out my best Rodney King: why can't we all just get along. ... can I have some more crack?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> And here I was getting ready to pull out my best Rodney King: why can't we all just get along. ... can I have some more crack?


Huh? I don't get the joke. Do you mean crack head Mayor Marion Barry?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh? I don't get the joke. Do you mean crack head Mayor Marion Barry?


Rodney King was the guy who led LA pd on a chase while on crack then got lit up by the cops after they stopped him. One of the first times with video evidence, cops still got acquitted. Riots ensued and King issued his quote. Couple of years later he was arrested with crack again.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Rodney King was the guy who led LA pd on a chase while on crack then got lit up by the cops after they stopped him. One of the first times with video evidence, cops still got acquitted. Riots ensued and King issued his quote. Couple of years later he was arrested with crack again.


Oh ok, I didn't know he was on crack. Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, Marion Barry was more upscale, he was hitting the powder!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


Uber drivers need an emergency fund. It is what it is. Uber more and save as much as possible for awhile. If you get in an accident, you need $1,000 for the collision deductible alone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

kabibe said:


> There is no question I would do anything for my cats. As long as they aren't terminally ill or have an injury that will ruin their lives, I'm not going to put them down. They are companions.
> 
> Someone who doesn't understand shouldn't have pets. In fact, I don't understand why someone who feels that animals are dispensable would even have a pet.


I agree, I used to have pets when I was broke. I then realized it was a dis service to those animals and I stopped having pets. Then I stopped being broke. It is not easy but making a small emergency fund a priority made a huge difference for us. $1000 emergency fund and then paying off debt, it was a game changer.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

There's also the options of either obtaining pet insurance, or opening up an HSA (health savings account) for your pets.

There's some good advice here: http://www.petmd.com/blogs/thedaily...s_best_pet_insurance_or_savings_account-11155


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


cat tore ligament who the hell is your cat lebron james


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

spicy deep fried kitten


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh? I don't get the joke. Do you mean crack head Mayor Marion Barry?


Crack head mayor's.
And we wonder why America can not compete. Perhaps it is subsidies of failure and participation awards.
I'm going to my " safe space". Hope there is toilet paper.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Put down the kids too. Do you know how much money those little disease vectors cost?


Now you sound like United Nations !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

d0n said:


> Pawn something and then pay it back before a month?


Pawnshops only want gold and guns now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How about we (cats) put you down.


Don't get any ideas !


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

uber fool said:


> cat tore ligament who the hell is your cat lebron james


Actually it was because my partner rolled on top of her while he was sleeping and crushed her leg under him. I was reading in bed and she made an ungodly howl. He never woke up.

I thought she was just screeching because of being stuck, but the next morning she could barely walk. My boyfriend had no memory of it. He should pay for it but he didn't.

I wish my cat was LeBron James. I wouldn't have to drive uber for extra money.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Don't want to quote every post here, because you all have good points. However, if I were able to manage having $1000 cushion, I wouldn't have to drive part time. 

I had a surprise baby late in life, at 45, which threw my life into a financial tailspin (but is worth it). 

I know some of you understand the constant struggle to keep head above water financially, for those who don't, you shouldn't judge unless and until you've been there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Actually it was because my partner rolled on top of her while he was sleeping and crushed her leg under him. I was reading in bed and she made an ungodly howl. He never woke up.
> 
> I thought she was just screeching because of being stuck, but the next morning she could barely walk. My boyfriend had no memory of it. He should pay for it but he didn't.
> 
> I wish my cat was LeBron James. I wouldn't have to drive uber for extra money.


And this is why cats like sleeping above our heads . they don't get rolled over on. Very unsafe for a cat.
Cats trust us and don't realize we sleep more soundly than they do.
They learn.


----------



## UberEsq (Oct 14, 2016)

kabibe said:


> My solution is just not driving for now. Thanks for the support and kind words.
> 
> I think my hooker days are past me, but maybe I could get into drug dealing?
> 
> (JOKING for those of you who don't get my humor.)


I've heard Portland has a flourishing sex trade...


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Actually it was because my partner rolled on top of her while he was sleeping and crushed her leg under him. I was reading in bed and she made an ungodly howl. He never woke up.
> 
> I thought she was just screeching because of being stuck, but the next morning she could barely walk. My boyfriend had no memory of it. He should pay for it but he didn't.


Nothing for nothing if this guy ain't the father of one of your kids you should dump him. He knows the financial struggle you are in breaks your cats leg and doesn't offer to pay for any of it? At the very least he should loan you the money till you get in a better financial spot. If he doesn't then he isn't a gentleman and not worth keeping around.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

driver5494 said:


> Nothing for nothing if this guy ain't the father of one of your kids you should dump him. He knows the financial struggle you are in breaks your cats leg and doesn't offer to pay for any of it? At the very least he should loan you the money till you get in a better financial spot. If he doesn't then he isn't a gentleman and not worth keeping around.


I'm staying out of that one. We don't know what he thinks ,or if idea even occurred to him. Can't judge him on this Alone.
Apparently the cat likes him if it was sleeping close to him.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

The cat seems like an extraneous expense. Begone, Cat. I banish you. Problem solved.


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm staying out of that one. We don't know what he thinks ,or if idea even occurred to him. Can't judge him on this Alone.
> Apparently the cat likes him if it was sleeping close to him.


I agree I'm being a little rough on the guy maybe he's broke too but if this guy has the financial means and doesn't offer to help her at least get her car back on the road then maybe alarms should go off.


----------



## Golf75830 (May 18, 2016)

The OP had a child at 45?? I didn't even know this was possible. Wow. I'm going to jimmy up from now on when I hook up with the older broads, thank you for this info. Most say they are on menopause. Could be BS. Better safe than sorry fellas.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> $350 for a cat! Put it down and relieve some stress!


A cavs fan makes a classless comment...shocker!

Worst fans in sports.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Don't want to quote every post here, because you all have good points. However, if I were able to manage having $1000 cushion, I wouldn't have to drive part time.
> 
> I had a surprise baby late in life, at 45, which threw my life into a financial tailspin (but is worth it).
> 
> I know some of you understand the constant struggle to keep head above water financially, for those who don't, you shouldn't judge unless and until you've been there.


I lived 2 decades paycheck to paycheck, so I know the struggle and it is real. It really is between your ears, though. When I started researching people that dug their way out of larger debt messes than mine, with smaller incomes than mine, I decided to drop the excuses and actually learn what they actually did to change their lives.


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I have animals and kids. I warn them when we get the pet, that we will NOT be paying large vet bills and will have to put the animal down. My kids come first and I'm not robbing them for a pet. I had a vet try to get me for $1500-$3500 for emergency kidney stone removal. I took the dog home and put lemonade in his water bowl. He passed the stone the next day.


I had the same prob with my dog, but I gave him beer instead, worked like a wonder...!!! But now he is addicted to it, I can't have a cold one in front of him anymore....


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


There are some religious organizations give you loan with no interest ,i live in la ,but i am sure you can find where you live ,required paycheck , two reference with good credit.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Rammmmin said:


> There are some religious organizations give you loan with no interest ,i live in la ,but i am sure you can find where you live ,required paycheck , two reference with good credit.


There are also several charitable organizations that will assist: http://carenorthshore.org/pet-financial-aid/


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> I lived 2 decades paycheck to paycheck, so I know the struggle and it is real. It really is between your ears, though. When I started researching people that dug their way out of larger debt messes than mine, with smaller incomes than mine, I decided to drop the excuses and actually learn what they actually did to change their lives.


What did they do?


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

Woah, people in this thread are being real dicks to her.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Woah, people in this thread are being real dicks to her.


Nah most people are being supportive. A couple people giving tough but good advice (way too easy to just say what people want to hear) and yes the occasional troll.

I remember she used to make post about how successful she was becoming driving but if we are making just enough doing this to break even with no ability to pay down any debt or save something then I would argue we are in the wrong field.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

kabibe said:


> There is no question I would do anything for my cats. As long as they aren't terminally ill or have an injury that will ruin their lives, I'm not going to put them down. They are companions.
> 
> Someone who doesn't understand shouldn't have pets. In fact, I don't understand why someone who feels that animals are dispensable would even have a pet.


Pets are family. You don't need to justify savings a pets life to anyone.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

driverguy77 said:


> Woah, people in this thread are being real dicks to her.


You should see the Los Angeles Uber Forums.The Kings of Dick.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> What did they do?


Avoid new debt while working a get out of debt plan. That means solving problems without other people's money. Temporarily delay investing. Broke people are not in a position to invest anyway. Cut spending by trimming lifestyle while focused on paying off debt. Save $500, then $1000.00. While paying minimum monthly payments on everything. Yes, it belongs to the last person you owe money to, but your family needs it more at the moment. That is a baby, starter emergency fund and it is only there to protect you from unexpected expenses and no new debt. List your debts, except mortgage, from smallest balance to largest balance. Keeping the $1000 in savings as the top priority, pay minimums on every debt but the top one. Even if or when it's balance is below $1000.00, do not empty the emergency fund to pay it off. Run through the list of debts in order until they are gone. Not going into new debt and always rebuilding the $1000 savings when unexpected things happen. When all those debts are gone. Quickly build the savings to 3-6 months of living expenses. Now you are in a stronger position for legitimate investing. I call it, 'get out of debt and fund your own retirement'.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

negeorgia said:


> Avoid new debt while working a get out of debt plan. That means solving problems without other people's money. Temporarily delay investing. Broke people are not in a position to invest anyway. Cut spending by trimming lifestyle while focused on paying off debt. Save $500, then $1000.00. While paying minimum monthly payments on everything. Yes, it belongs to the last person you owe money to, but your family needs it more at the moment. That is a baby, starter emergency fund and it is only there to protect you from unexpected expenses and no new debt. List your debts, except mortgage, from smallest balance to largest balance. Keeping the $1000 in savings as the top priority, pay minimums on every debt but the top one. Even if or when it's balance is below $1000.00, do not empty the emergency fund to pay it off. Run through the list of debts in order until they are gone. Not going into new debt and always rebuilding the $1000 savings when unexpected things happen. When all those debts are gone. Quickly build the savings to 3-6 months of living expenses. Now you are in a stronger position for legitimate investing. I call it, 'get out of debt and fund your own retirement'.


The biggest thing to me is actually understanding what things cost in present vs. future dollars. I have no trouble spending money but I'm good at picking what I do or don't find enjoyment in. I work very hard to keep monthly expenses down, the things that repeat like telephone or car payment, ... because it nicks you every month, over and over. Even something as simple as instant pay, if you are paying .50 to get your money quicker, you are getting ripped off, it's a high interest rate when you think about it. It's $180 a year if you cash out every day. If you had some savings you can wait till the end of the week and get your normal transfer without a fee. You have to be disciplined and not spend money just because you have it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Avoid new debt while working a get out of debt plan. That means solving problems without other people's money. Temporarily delay investing. Broke people are not in a position to invest anyway. Cut spending by trimming lifestyle while focused on paying off debt. Save $500, then $1000.00. While paying minimum monthly payments on everything. Yes, it belongs to the last person you owe money to, but your family needs it more at the moment. That is a baby, starter emergency fund and it is only there to protect you from unexpected expenses and no new debt. List your debts, except mortgage, from smallest balance to largest balance. Keeping the $1000 in savings as the top priority, pay minimums on every debt but the top one. Even if or when it's balance is below $1000.00, do not empty the emergency fund to pay it off. Run through the list of debts in order until they are gone. Not going into new debt and always rebuilding the $1000 savings when unexpected things happen. When all those debts are gone. Quickly build the savings to 3-6 months of living expenses. Now you are in a stronger position for legitimate investing. I call it, 'get out of debt and fund your own retirement'.


This is essentially Dave Ramsey's plan, except you forgot the snowball. Take the savings from the lack of payment on one you've paid off and apply it to the next largest one and so on and so forth.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> While I understand your logic, it's not always as easy as that. Many people who have never had pets don't understand just how much they become part of the family. There are also children to consider. How does one explain to them that a beloved companion needs to be put down simply because there's not enough money?


That seems to be the way the US government is dealing with its citizens. Killing us because they can't take care of us.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The biggest thing to me is actually understanding what things cost in present vs. future dollars. I have no trouble spending money but I'm good at picking what I do or don't find enjoyment in. I work very hard to keep monthly expenses down, the things that repeat like telephone or car payment, ... because it nicks you every month, over and over. Even something as simple as instant pay, if you are paying .50 to get your money quicker, you are getting ripped off, it's a high interest rate when you think about it. It's $180 a year if you cash out every day. If you had some savings you can wait till the end of the week and get your normal transfer without a fee. You have to be disciplined and not spend money just because you have it.


You are a freakin genius. I was doing instapay using dailypay up until Uber increased their security settings and I could no longer do it. Then I realized how much money I was wasting because small amounts add up when there are many cashouts. And I didnt need to cash out daily because I have enough saved to cover my expenses easily even with 3 months of no income. So now dailypay is attempting to fix the problem with uber but I will just collect my paycheck every Thursday instead. More savings.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> There are also children to consider. How does one explain to them that a beloved companion needs to be put down simply because there's not enough money?


"Mommy had to decide what was the most important thing in her life, and it's you. Having a cat is fine when you can afford it, but I'm in a vicious cycle of being broke, and $350 for surgery for a cat is a bad decision when you're broke and have kids. Also, don't get too used to the guy that's been staying here. He's the one who hurt the cat's leg and he won't even pay for it, so he's on his way out, too. Mommy loves you and puts you before animals and deadbeat boyfriends."


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Being broke cyclicly has more to do with your actions than any other contributing factor. If you can't control your money, it will (and does) control you. Dave Ramsey can help if you listen.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pawnshops only want gold and guns now.


Don't we all!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


Its' called "you're behind the eightball". Get in front of that sucker, pronto! So, work your butt off and get a couple of thou in the bank, and keep it there at all times, for such contingencies. I haven't been broke in 30 years, though I never earn that much, I just make sure I have money in the bank at all times. Shit happens, root canals, pets getting sick, flu, etc.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Invincible said:


> I had the same prob with my dog, but I gave him beer instead, worked like a wonder...!!! But now he is addicted to it, I can't have a cold one in front of him anymore....


That is funny, I saw on youtube donkeys smoking cigarettes.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> A cavs fan makes a classless comment...shocker!
> 
> Worst fans in sports.


Hahaha atleast we can sell out games. Nice losing streak!


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Avoid new debt while working a get out of debt plan. That means solving problems without other people's money. Temporarily delay investing. Broke people are not in a position to invest anyway. Cut spending by trimming lifestyle while focused on paying off debt. Save $500, then $1000.00. While paying minimum monthly payments on everything. Yes, it belongs to the last person you owe money to, but your family needs it more at the moment. That is a baby, starter emergency fund and it is only there to protect you from unexpected expenses and no new debt. List your debts, except mortgage, from smallest balance to largest balance. Keeping the $1000 in savings as the top priority, pay minimums on every debt but the top one. Even if or when it's balance is below $1000.00, do not empty the emergency fund to pay it off. Run through the list of debts in order until they are gone. Not going into new debt and always rebuilding the $1000 savings when unexpected things happen. When all those debts are gone. Quickly build the savings to 3-6 months of living expenses. Now you are in a stronger position for legitimate investing. I call it, 'get out of debt and fund your own retirement'.


Dave Ramseys Plan...also, only reason I am doing Uber...37% of the way to my goal.


----------



## NewEnglander (Sep 20, 2016)

kabibe said:


> He never woke up.


Did you put him down? I guess that the cat is really lucky!


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Invincible said:


> I had the same prob with my dog, but I gave him beer instead, worked like a wonder...!!! But now he is addicted to it, I can't have a cold one in front of him anymore....


Heard a story on the radio today, somebody got their dog drunk and posted about it on Facebook. Three people arrested and dog was picked up by animal control.


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

http://www.starbeacon.com/news/loca...cle_24e55928-10a4-535d-920c-a14f77e30d9b.html


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JBigotes said:


> Heard a story on the radio today, somebody got their dog drunk and posted about it on Facebook. Three people arrested and dog was picked up by animal control.


I would think if the dog was 3 it would be legal, that's 21 in dog years!


----------



## JBigotes (Oct 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I would think if the dog was 3 it would be legal, that's 21 in dog years!


Lol!


----------



## Uber Fish (May 23, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How about we (cats) put you down.


Thanks needed a chuckle before my morning grind!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

My dog is like my child, I'd go hungry before I let her starve. Those without pets or children just wouldn't understand. They become part of your family, not just something you can dispose of...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> My dog is like my child, I'd go hungry before I let her starve. Those without pets or children just wouldn't understand. They become part of your family, not just something you can dispose of...


But if it's between your dog or child starving, who doesn't eat? Sometimes you just have to let things go so to speak.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

JBigotes said:


> Heard a story on the radio today, somebody got their dog drunk and posted about it on Facebook. Three people arrested and dog was picked up by animal control.


. That is sick. It's no ones's business if you give your dog some beer. We have too many laws ruining people's lives


----------



## jeep45238 (Oct 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Don't we all!


And silver, platinum, rhodium, palladium; can't forget about those big earners too. Clean copper in volume, although I do prefer old lead wheel weights myself.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Those without pets or children just wouldn't understand. They become part of your family, not just something you can dispose of...


"Because this is how I feel, anyone in my situation would feel exactly the same."

No, sorry. Some of us are in the exact same situation but have more realistic priorities.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I have children and I grew up with pets. When it was decided that I was allergic to the cats, my parents chose for me to suffer rather than get rid of the cats, figuring I would move out soon (in 6 years). Pets are very much emergency rations and not siblings to your children.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I have children and I grew up with pets. When it was decided that I was allergic to the cats, my parents chose for me to suffer rather than get rid of the cats, figuring I would move out soon (in 6 years). Pets are very much emergency rations and not siblings to your children.


There you go, a perfect example of someone delusional enough to put their pets on equal standing (or perhaps higher) than their children. That truly sucks, man.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got over it. And I also learned that it was as much the baseboard heating as anything else causing my allergic reactions. It did keep me from military service. Not sure if that's good or bad though.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

What someone believes, impacts what they do. What someone does, impacts where they are. Someone that believes they can't have $1000.00 in savings, does things that keeps them from having $1000.00 in savings. I finally desired the breathing room of having $1000.00 in savings so much that I got the information on how to get that breathing room. You have to learn how to save $100 first, then do it 9 more times.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Is this topic still being debated? What are we talking about? We're talking about pets, man. Pets. Not a child, but pets man. How the hell am I supposed to making my family better with pets?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Good money decisions + time = broken vicious cycle of being broke.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is about getting out of the cycle of being broke and pets.


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

There was a time when pets were no expense(next to minimal) but nowadays it is a luxury which mediocre class suffers to afford. I am pro pets, if I could, I'd have bunch of dogs and other pets. One can dedicate and make time for the pets although its hard with two jobs, kids, household and plenty other stuff. But when it comes to the expenses, it changes the scenario. Its not about how important is some fancy dress for my daughter or a new PS for my boy compared to the shots the dog needs, you have to sacrifice their wishes when the pets is dying or needs attention. I always found it wrong to put the child in that corner where they have to decide between their wishes or keep Rags alive??? That's emotional suffering which we don't want our kids to have. An average dog/cat costs $1000+ the first year and $600+ every year(if not any illness afterwards) Can that money not be used for the welfare of kids? To put kids in the deciding and sacrificing situation where they decide will they go for the dog and not their gifts is wrong. we have to make those decisions, bottom line, If you have the moolah, turn your house into a Zoo, but if you are struggling then make the decision yourself and save kids from emotional trauma.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> Is this topic still being debated? What are we talking about? We're talking about pets, man. Pets. Not a child, but pets man. How the hell am I supposed to making my family better with pets?


_Loved_ A.I.!


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Invincible said:


> There was a time when pets were no expense(next to minimal) but nowadays it is a luxury which mediocre class suffers to afford. I am pro pets, if I could, I'd have bunch of dogs and other pets. One can dedicate and make time for the pets although its hard with two jobs, kids, household and plenty other stuff. But when it comes to the expenses, it changes the scenario. Its not about how important is some fancy dress for my daughter or a new PS for my boy compared to the shots the dog needs, you have to sacrifice their wishes when the pets is dying or needs attention. I always found it wrong to put the child in that corner where they have to decide between their wishes or keep Rags alive??? That's emotional suffering which we don't want our kids to have. An average dog/cat costs $1000+ the first year and $600+ every year(if not any illness afterwards) Can that money not be used for the welfare of kids? To put kids in the deciding and sacrificing situation where they decide will they go for the dog and not their gifts is wrong. we have to make those decisions, bottom line, If you have the moolah, turn your house into a Zoo, but if you are struggling then make the decision yourself and save kids from emotional trauma.


Exactly. When a parent is not well off financially and they decide to take on the responsibility of a pet, they are just taking something away from their children. So you spend $1,000 the first year and $600 every year after that on Miss Boo Boo Paws. What could you have done for your child with that money? If a $350 vet bill is a burden, do you have college tuition for Junior set aside already? And if you have to work extra hours to make the $350 for the vet bill, those are just more hours that you are choosing not to spend with your child.

Look, I know this sounds harsh, but anyone who says any variation of "You don't understand, my pet is my child" (and I wish I had a nickle for every time I've heard that) has some seriously messed up priorities. OP, you say in your first post that you are broke and that you have to work weekends in addition to your full-time job. That means that you are choosing to spend time away from your child to pay for a cat. Please, please reconsider your choices. I say this with the utmost compassion for you and your circumstances.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Save up 5 grand and then start a small business doing something profitable. Eventually be successful enough to quit your day job. That's really what you have to do these days. The reality is we live in a society where you have to learn to be a capitalist, you can't just get a degree get a job and be safe anymore. That doesn't work anymore. You have to learn to be a capitalist and play the game by their rules....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I got over it. And I also learned that it was as much the baseboard heating as anything else causing my allergic reactions. It did keep me from military service. Not sure if that's good or bad though.


I am allergic to cats and dogs and foster them. One thing tgat really helps us to just rinse off the cats once a week in nothing but water. Keeps the allergens down A LOT. You want to start getting them used to it as kittens, though. I have cats that will just stand in the sink while I spray them now. Can't do it for all the fosters who aren't used to it though.

Allergy shots help a lot, but take a while to work.

You do tend to become somewhat immune to your own cats also. I sneeze at the vets office, but not at home. And some cats are way more allergenic than others for some reason.

Getting rid of carpet is insanely helpful so long as you don't let dust build up. Plus mattress covers and leather rather than cloth furniture. If you're also allergic to dust mites thise things make a huge difference.

I'm allergic to pretty much every inhalent there is, and it's the cumulative effect that's the problem. One strange cat may not bother me too much, but if I was also working in a dusty room and outside when the grass was being cut, THEN encounter a cat I may have a major reaction. So the key is to minimize ALL allergens so that the ones you can't avoid don't bother you as much. Since I love cats, for me they're not something to avoid.

And seeing an allergist was a lifesaver for me. My asthma was so bad I couldn't go up one flight of stairs without needing my inhaler. Regular doctors never treated anything but symptoms. Being put on lots of medications then tapering down PLUS allergy shots worked great and right now I'm actually on no medication besides Claritin. I was in danger of a life threatening asthma attack for years previously. And this was before fostering cats. But the dust mites, grasses, weeds, trees, molds, cockroaches (common if you've lived in an apartment in houston), horses, as well as dogs and cats woukd get me. Houston is a terrible place for allergy prone folks.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MR5STAR said:


> Hahaha atleast we can sell out games. Nice losing streak!


Of course u can sell out games. u have the best player in the world plus 2 more superstars.

Most of your fanbase are bandwagon clowns.

Anyway, hawks do pretty well in attendance. we're usually top 10 every year.

But yeah, the hawks have been awful. Time for a fire sale and tank for a lottery pick.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Oh my god this thread has gone in many different directions.

I guess it's my own fault for posting what was meant as a vent or observation. For the record, I do not need financial advice, relationship advice, or parenting advice. It is interesting to me how many assumptions people make about me with really no information about anything. None of you even know me. Yet people have jumped to the conclusion that i put my cat's welfare before my child, that I'm unable to handle money, that my boyfriend is a deadbeat...

I'm 51 years old. I'm fine.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SurgeorSuckit said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T TAKE A PAYDAY LOAN... they will make you even MORE broke.


Don't consider a title loan either. All the waters are shark infested.


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

kabibe said:


> So I drive part time because I'm broke. I needed to renew my car registration by the end of the month but I didn't have enough money (my cat tore a ligament in her leg and I had to pay $350 to the vet. So much for a budget.) I have the weekend off from my full time job but I can't drive all weekend like I need to because I'm blocked from driving by uber because my registration is expired.
> 
> I get paid every two weeks on my regular job so my next payday is a week from tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh.


how much is your vehicle registration if you don't mind me asking publicly?


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> How about we (cats) put you down.


Thats freaking funny.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

kabibe said:


> Oh my god this thread has gone in many different directions.
> 
> I guess it's my own fault for posting what was meant as a vent or observation. For the record, I do not need financial advice, relationship advice, or parenting advice. It is interesting to me how many assumptions people make about me with really no information about anything. None of you even know me. Yet people have jumped to the conclusion that i put my cat's welfare before my child, that I'm unable to handle money, that my boyfriend is a deadbeat...
> 
> I'm 51 years old. I'm fine.


I can't speak for anyone else, but my posts were in direct response to the information that you chose to share, so unless what you said wasn't true I didn't jump to any conclusions. You said that you are not only broke but in a cycle of being broke. You also said that you have to work weekends (which means more time away from your child) to pay for a cat. And to top it off, your boyfriend injured the cat and stuck you with the bill. You don't sound "fine."

I get that you were venting, but based on what you said you really could use some advice on parenting, finances, and relationships. This is in no way an attack on you. I'm sorry, and I do hope you make some serious changes.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Of course u can sell out games. u have the best player in the world plus 2 more superstars.
> 
> Most of your fanbase are bandwagon clowns.
> 
> ...


Correction, they have the best player in the world plus one superstar and another all star but hey. Lebron would sell out home games for any team he plays on so you didnt even need to mention the other 2.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

kabibe said:


> Oh my god this thread has gone in many different directions.
> 
> I guess it's my own fault for posting what was meant as a vent or observation. For the record, I do not need financial advice, relationship advice, or parenting advice. It is interesting to me how many assumptions people make about me with really no information about anything. None of you even know me. Yet people have jumped to the conclusion that i put my cat's welfare before my child, that I'm unable to handle money, that my boyfriend is a deadbeat...
> 
> I'm 51 years old. I'm fine.


You just didn't KNOW that you needed financial advice, relationship advice or parenting advice.... just kidding keep smilin!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

They have moved Christmas to December 25th this year. Just in case someone hasn't planned for it yet. Where I live, vehicle registration happens on my birthday, every year. If anyone thinks that it is mean to explain to someone how to stop being broke, I think it is mean to have the information and keep it to yourself. I finally had someone look at me and say 'the reason you aren't saving for retirement and don't have an emergency fund and vacation with credit cards is because you have 2 car payments'. We then adjusted lifestyle and paid off the 2 cars early. My wife and I shifted from solving every issue with a credit card the first 5 years of our marriage to solving problems without other people's money and have not borrowed a cent in the last 7 years. The most interesting thing that has happened is that we value the savings so much, that we solve many issues with budget adjustments and don't raid the emergency fund. I expected a vicious cycle of raid the emergency fund, rebuild the emergency fund; but it has not happened. We have had 2 cruises and a trip to Alaska. Things that were impossible if we had not made some changes. If you are living in brokeville, USA; life is better with breathing room.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Correction, they have the best player in the world plus one superstar and another all star but hey. Lebron would sell out home games for any team he plays on so you didnt even need to mention the other 2.


You're splitting hairs...cavs are stacked so they're supposed to sell out games.

It's the same thing with the warriors. Another super team with about 2 years of consecutive sell outs. 70% of those fans didn't watch a warriors game until 2 years ago.

Hawks have a very loyal fanbase including myself. I'm sick of watching them choke in the playoffs. I think all of ATL sports are cursed. We're all very jaded in this city.

But having super teams is bad for basketball. No one wants to see another Cavs vs Dubs finals.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> You're splitting hairs...cavs are stacked so they're supposed to sell out games.
> 
> It's the same thing with the warriors. Another super team with about 2 years of consecutive sell outs. 70% of those fans didn't watch a warriors game until 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


The monta ellis baron davis warrioirs sold out games. Even the early Curry warriors before ellis got traded could claim the same. Point is it isnt hard to sell out games if your team plays a certain way. Having superstars just makes it easier.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> It's the same thing with the warriors. Another super team with about 2 years of consecutive sell outs. 70% of those fans didn't watch a warriors game until 2 years ago.


Hardly. Warrior fan base supports this team regardless. Yes, there are a lot of bandwagon fans, but we were selling out Oracle and missing the playoffs for years.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

This thread covers enough topics already. Basketball is WAY off topic, and that discussion really doesn't belong here. There's a forum named "Other" if you'd like to have that conversation there. Thank you.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

What's with the sports talk?

Also, let me give some advice of my own. There is nothing more boorish or irritating than someone giving unsolicited advice. It is presumptuous and rude. Do you really go around talking to casual acquaintances this way? Or even friends, assuming those of you who are preaching to me have any.

Yes, I did share about myself, but I did not ask for help. As I said, you don't know me or my situation. I am happy so many of you are in such a superior place that you feel entitled to bestow your great wisdom in me, being the idiot that I am. I can only dream to have such perfect children and overflowing bank accounts, but alas, I'm much too dumb. Thank you SO MUCH for trying, though. 

By the way, the only thing almost as annoying as an unwanted lecture is sports talk.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but my posts were in direct response to the information that you chose to share, so unless what you said wasn't true I didn't jump to any conclusions. You said that you are not only broke but in a cycle of being broke. You also said that you have to work weekends (which means more time away from your child) to pay for a cat. And to top it off, your boyfriend injured the cat and stuck you with the bill. You don't sound "fine."
> 
> I get that you were venting, but based on what you said you really could use some advice on parenting, finances, and relationships. This is in no way an attack on you. I'm sorry, and I do hope you make some serious changes.


You interpreted my semi serious post into what you wanted so you could show your superiority. Please keep your "sorry you need help" to yourself. It is not appreciated. Perhaps you need to make some changes to help with your rampant judgmentalism.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

kabibe said:


> You interpreted my semi serious post into what you wanted so you could show your superiority. Please keep your "sorry you need help" to yourself. It is not appreciated. Perhaps you need to make some changes to help with your rampant judgmentalism.


I'm sorry you see it that way. Best of luck with all of your situations.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think the part about your cat was the most rude, saying "Put down the cat! Don't waste money on a vet for it!" Was the most rude of people in this thread. I don't usually judge someone's lifestyle choices, unless they effect me. If anything, I would have been more polite about it, would have said that it could cost less money without a cat, not to dispose of it like garbage. The whole situation could have been avoided by not letting the cat in your room/on your bed.

Though, I'm not quite sure what you is the purpose of your post, you said you're stuck in a cycle of being broke, do you just want to vent, or do you want some advice from us? What , if anything, was the purpose of posting it?

You said your car isn't registered, pretty easy to do online. Inspection is really the problem, if there's something wrong with the car that will make it fail the inspection, you gotta get it fixed, which will cost some cash. I'm not sure if that's what you were implying. If that's not a problem, get it registered and inspected which costs like $50-75 and you'll be back on the road again giving rides.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

People get pretty ballsy on the anonymous web.
Of course we don't talk to our friends family and coworkers that way.
We'd be institutionalized.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Happy Holidays everyone. Spend that money. Get those credit cards up to their max.
Trump is president now and things will get better. Although I just read Astra Zeneca is laying off several hundred people. I guess there will be a couple more Uber drivers in Delaware.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> People get pretty ballsy on the anonymous web. Of course we don't talk to our friends family and coworkers that way. We'd be institutionalized.


Just because she felt like sharing doesn't mean she should be institutionalized, but I agree it was ballsy to anonymously give so many details 0f her personal life. Some responses were a bit harsh but overall I think she got some good advice, which unfortunately she has said that she will ignore.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

How is the cat, Kab?


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

kabibe said:


> What's with the sports talk?
> 
> Also, let me give some advice of my own. There is nothing more boorish or irritating than someone giving unsolicited advice. It is presumptuous and rude. Do you really go around talking to casual acquaintances this way? Or even friends, assuming those of you who are preaching to me have any.
> 
> ...


So you want everyone to hear/read you whine about your circumstances and then have no one say anything in return? You usually have to pay professionals pretty handsomely to do that.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> People get pretty ballsy on the anonymous web.


It's not balsy, balsy is saying it to someone's face, in person. It's the anonimity that protects you. You don't need to be ballsy



> Of course we don't talk to our friends family and coworkers that way.


I've said F you, at least 4 times to my father's face (and worse.)


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

driver5494 said:


> So you want everyone to hear/read you whine about your circumstances and then have no one say anything in return? You usually have to pay professionals pretty handsomely to do that.


Spot on, take the advice or leave it. But you definitely asked for it posting it on a forum


----------

